# Question: Financial cash saving requirements for spouse visa 62500



## 07nna (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi and happy new year to all 


I have land abroad and its worth 50,000 and i want to sell it my brother as he happy to buy it. i do have the rest of the money as to make it up to 62500 or more.67000

how would i do that?? any suggestion please 

Kind Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Keep record of your land sale and pay into your bank account. The proceeds can be used as savings after 6 months. The rest of savings can be in the same or different accounts(s) - they must have been in your account for 6 months. Keep statements and origin of savings, such as a letter from donors or record of transfers from current account.


----------



## 07nna (Jul 23, 2017)

Thank you for your quick and helpful reply….. So when the money transfer into my account then after 6 months I can apply for the spouse visa? This and the rest of the money all in one current account is this ok? 67000 or more would be enough??
Can you give me list of any other requirements that I will need to apply??
Kind Regards &Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's £62,500 in savings if you don't have non-EEA children.
Look at https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...pendix_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement_Final.pdf Page 47ff


----------



## Tee2008 (Dec 11, 2015)

This is not quite correct. If you own the land, and then sell it to use as savings, then you can use the cash savings immediately (as long as you have owned the land for more than 6 months, and can prove it through documentation). You don't have to wait 6 months, only until the money is in your personal bank account. The same applies to your other cash savings, of course, they have to have been in your personal bank account for at least 6 months.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are correct - proceeds of property sale, including land, owned more than 6 months can be used straightaway as savings.


----------



## 07nna (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks Joppa for the info link….. Don’t have any children yet as going to get marred soon.
Basically what other requirements do I need to have...? I mean marriage certificate, wedding photos etc... ?????? need some info on that


----------



## 07nna (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks Tee sorry I didn’t really understand please can you clearly little more… 
And what other paperwork would I need for a spouse visa??
Kind Regards & thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

07nna said:


> Thanks Tee sorry I didn’t really understand please can you clearly little more…
> And what other paperwork would I need for a spouse visa??
> Kind Regards & thanks


Read the following web site to determine what documentation you have to produce for spouse visa application:

https://www.gov.uk/uk-family-visa

In summary, you have to provide documentation to prove your relationship (marriage certificate, photos of wedding, family, utility bills to prove living together etc etc), proof that you have accommodation for immigrant and yourself, proof you meet the financial requirements (payslips, bank statements, letters of employment, self employment proof etc etc)


----------



## 07nna (Jul 23, 2017)

thanks craford for the info...... but as i want to apply for a spouse visa for my wife abroad what she have to provide and what i have to provide ??? if this make sense?

thanks & Regards


----------



## Tee2008 (Dec 11, 2015)

07nna said:


> thanks craford for the info...... but as i want to apply for a spouse visa for my wife abroad what she have to provide and what i have to provide ??? if this make sense?
> 
> thanks & Regards


Basically, it's 5 things - meeting the financial requirement, demonstrating adequate accommodation for you both, evidencing the relationship as genuine and subsisting, a TB test certificate for your wife (if she needs one, depending on where she is living), and an English test pass for your wife (if she needs one).

To clarify the cash savings, if you are selling land that you currently own. In order to be able to use the equity from the sale, you have to have owned the land for at least 6 months (and must prove that). You will need to provided evidence that it is a genuine sale ( documents from a solicitor, bill of sale, or similar). If you can show this, then you don't have to wait for the money to be in your personal account for 6 months, you can use it immediately because the money has been under your control for at least 6 months. The guidance says this :

Funds held as cash savings by the applicant, their partner or both jointly at the date of application can be from the proceeds of the sale of property within the period of 6
months prior to the date of application, provided that:
(i) The property was in the form of a dwelling, other building or land.
(ii) The property (or relevant share of the property) was owned by the applicant, their
partner or both jointly at the beginning of the 6 month period prior to the date of
application.
(iii) The funds deposited as cash savings are the net proceeds of the sale, once any
mortgage or loan secured on the property (or relevant share of the property) has
been repaid and once any taxes and professional fees associated with the sale have
been paid.
(iv)If the ownership of the property was shared with a third party, only the proceeds of the sale of the share of the property owned by the applicant, their partner or both
jointly may be counted.
This means that, where the cash savings held at the date of application are the proceeds of an applicable property sale; the period the property was owned in the 6 months prior to the date of application, before it was sold to produce cash savings, can be counted towards the 6 month period. So money held as cash savings at the date of application can have resulted from the sale of a property for the first part of the period of 6 months prior to the date of application and as cash savings for the rest of that 6 month period if the decision-maker is satisfied that all the requirements in paragraph 7.4.10. have been met in addition to the requirements being met when the funds are held as cash savings (see the table in 7.4.3. for a summary of the cash savings requirements).
The rules do not specify what evidence must be submitted as individual circumstances
and local property laws and taxes will vary. However, to assist applicants and decisionmakers, the rules give examples of some evidence we will take into account. But other evidence may be accepted if it indicates the requirements are met.
7.4.12. Examples of the evidence that can be provided include:
 Land Registry information or documentation (or a copy of this) or its overseas
equivalent. 

_ A letter from a solicitor (or other relevant professional if the sale takes place
overseas) instructed in the sale of the property confirming the sale price and other
relevant information.
 A letter from a lender (a bank or building society) on its headed stationery regarding
the repayment of a mortgage or loan secured on the property.
 Confirmation of payment of taxes or professional fees associated with the sale. _


----------



## 07nna (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks Mr Tee 
As I have this land oversee what will be best for me as I have to involve a solicitor to write a letter that I’m selling this land and get a land registry transfer or something. 
Can we do this as if other person transfer me the money with a Solicitor confirming this with a letter now and sometime after we go there and do all the paper work at the oversee………. I don’t know honestly what to do????


----------



## Tee2008 (Dec 11, 2015)

The money is not cash savings until the land is sold, and the cash is in your personal bank account. Letters from solicitors, or anyone else, saying that the land will be sold, are of no use at all.


----------



## 07nna (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks Mr Tee for quick kind helpful reply 
So what would you suggest that I can do to sell the property oversee. 
What I think as to go there and sell the property and wait for 6 months to apply for the visa honestly don’t know what to do. help  
Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

07nna said:


> Thanks Mr Tee for quick kind helpful reply
> So what would you suggest that I can do to sell the property oversee.
> What I think as to go there and sell the property and wait for 6 months to apply for the visa honestly don’t know what to do. help
> Thanks



You either go to where the land is, engage an estate agent or realtor to help you sell the property, then, deposit the money into a bank account and then make the application.

OR

remain in the UK and appoint an estate agent or realtor to sell the land for you.


----------



## 07nna (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks crawford

1.I have someone here in the UK to buy the land abroad can he deposit the money now and after some time we have to go there abroad and do the land transfer there?

2. Or it’s best to go together do the land transfer and then deposit the money into bank account … question as do I have to wait for 6 months?

What would you suggest and what best?
Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The land has to actually be sold and you have to have the paperwork to back that up.


----------



## 07nna (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks Nyclon 
If both the seller and buyer are in UK how they will to sell the land aboard.
1.	To go there physically? Or to there any other ways? Please help
thanks


----------

